# Any "Do It All" suppliers or retailers? (print my design, relabel, etc)



## sstanley (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone! This is my first real post ever, so I am sorry if this is answered somewhere else.... 

But, I am looking to use a company that I can order T-shirts, have them re-labeled, buy hang tags, and have my design screen printed on. I guess a custom order type deal. I have read numerous forums and found a lot of great blank shirt suppliers thank to you all, but I was just wondering if this was a viable option, or if it even existed.

Would this be a much more expensive route to go, or it would it save money in the long run having one company do everything at one time?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, there are many companies that do that. You're basically just looking for a screen printer that offers finishing services (like relabeling).

You may have had more of a challenge finding the right company if the terminology you were using didn't fit what it's normally called for the industry. Not to worry though, you're in the right place 

One company is Matteo Studios (one of our forum sponsors). Depending on where you're located, there may be a company closer by that can offer similar services.

More companies that I can think off off hand that do similar stuff would be SpreadingInk.com, ForwardPrinting.com, PonyPrinting.com and ZeusTees.com. 

You can also search at PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com for the word relabeling to see if other printers pop up that fit your needs.


----------



## sstanley (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Rodney,

Sorry about posting this in the incorrect spot yesterday!

Any way, I greatly appreciate your help and for pointing me in the right direction. I will take a look around!

Thanks again


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

sstanley said:


> Hi Rodney,
> 
> Sorry about posting this in the incorrect spot yesterday!
> 
> ...


All is possible, but the more you do to a shirt more it will cost.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to own and operate LaCrosse Graphics Inc and Whitewater Textile in Ducktown Tn, I shut it all down over overseas competition that was affecting my profit (Like there was none} but I have printed, re-labeled and shipped. I would be glad to quote you. I am located in Southern Illinois and I need to know a little more about the size of your orders, time frame all the little things.. email me or call me at 618 932 0110 and if I cannot help I may be able to point you in some directions to get you help
dlac


----------



## sstanley (Feb 12, 2012)

ok that would be great, what is your email address and I can send you all of the information you need.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

dlacart@mediacombb.net


----------



## sstanley (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, I have definitely realized that, but I got a really good quote from Custom Shirt Prints so I think I am going with them. They do price breaks at 50,72, and 100, and judging from some of the prices I have seen others quote, it's quite a good deal. I am satisfied for sure. My new issue is that I refuse to saturate my brand, so I am trying to stay in the parameters of the original design while still creating new designs. 

Considering I am not a graphic design pro by any means, I may be forced to hire out the work. It is much more expensive to outsource everything, but I hope I get to the point that I can learn as I get deeper into the business.

Thanks


----------

